# Wiring Diagram



## stevesteve (Jan 22, 2014)

Doing some remodeling in our '06 Fleetwood Mallard 180ck, and found some (brown/orange) wires while pulling down the ceiling. I dont have a owners manual or wiring digram, and am wondering what these go to? Tried contacting defunct Fleetwood with no luck, and googled to death trying to find any diagrams. If anyone can help ti would be appreciated, otherwise ill pull down the walls and see where these lead to.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum stevessteve.  Where in the ceiling were they front middle or rear?  AC, outside light, vent fan?


----------



## akjimny (Jan 23, 2014)

Steve - Did the wires run thru or out to the center of the ceiling or did they run along the side?  Were they heavy gauge (10 or so) or light gauge (16 to 18)?  Were they solid or multi-strand?  Need more clues.


----------

